# Elevated Liver Enzymes



## ChuBel999 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello! Has anyone experienced elevated liver enzymes with their Chi?

Chuy went in for his neuter 2 weeks ago and they were unable to do it for this reason. He was put on a special diet and I have been giving him 2 special medicenes daily to bring the levels down. 

The challenge with the liver is that it's hard to pinpoint a specific problem so they are running lots of bloodwork and he has a checkup tomorrow. 

I also read that the levels are sometimes high in growing puppies and that's what he is! Makes me wonder if there is a real problem or just the vets way of getting more money. Either way, I'm just concerned about our little guy...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Did they do a fasting bile acid test? If those numbers are high then it points to a liver shunt. There are a few people here who have dealt with liver problems, mainly Rebel Yell. I hope she sees this message as she will be a source of help to you. In the meantime you can google liver shunt and find a ton of information. Diet and meds are the key. Surgery is sometimes necessary. Good luck with your puppy and if you are not fully confident in your vet - it doesn't hurt to get a second opinion!


----------

